# Portland, Indiana VMBC



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 13, 2015)

Any cabers there yet?


----------



## delgan (Jul 13, 2015)

I'll be there Friday early, staying in Muncie Thursday night. I have been watching the weather up there and it looks like they have gotten at least 2 big rains today. Hope it dries up before Friday.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jul 13, 2015)

Get there earlier then Friday.


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jul 13, 2015)

I was told tonight its under water..lots od rain,,,?


----------



## delgan (Jul 14, 2015)

Something is up here at this house--wife wants to go to look at bikes too! She has been looking over  my shoulder when I have been scanning CL--maybe she will bring one home.


----------

